# Va-api error



## geos (Nov 14, 2022)

Hello

Why am i keep seeing this in X after  kodi ?


----------



## Partmedia (Nov 19, 2022)

Do you have other graphics-related issues on this machine, for example, does OpenGL/DRI work correctly?

I suggest taking a look at the output of `glxinfo` and the permissions on the device nodes in /dev/drm/* to make sure you have write permissions.


----------

